

Ask HN: Screenshot Saturday - screenshot

Please post a screenshot and a few words of explanation about what you have been working on for the past week.
======
goyalpulkit
[http://imgur.com/4t3tVuE](http://imgur.com/4t3tVuE)

Multiplayer version of 2048 game with an interesting twist. Available on the
App Store: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/2048-addictive-number-
puzzle...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/2048-addictive-number-
puzzle/id844505418)

The game is played on a single board shared between 2 players who take turns
to play. The score of a player is computed by the number on the tiles that the
player merges when playing his turn. The game ends when there are no moves
remaining or someone reaches the 2048 tile. At this point, the player with the
highest score wins the game.

------
acesubido
[https://raw.githubusercontent.com/ace-
subido/pouchnote/maste...](https://raw.githubusercontent.com/ace-
subido/pouchnote/master/docs/images/note_entry.png)

[https://github.com/ace-subido/pouchnote](https://github.com/ace-
subido/pouchnote)

Pouchnote is a really small accounting system; an income and expense ledger.
It's good for quickly jotting down income and expense entries without thinking
hard about excel sheet cell computations and following formats.

Worked on Ansible deployment scripts and more unit tests for the code. Open-
sourced it on Github.

I'll make it into a Docker image if the need arises.

------
wj
[http://i.imgur.com/QS3R4sP.png](http://i.imgur.com/QS3R4sP.png)

My day job is at a boutique financial services firm (9 full-time employees)
with a lot of people out of the office at times. Most of us take on many roles
and over time I found that I was keeping track of a lot of operational/hr type
of things in a lot of different places. I created StartOpz
([http://www.startopz.com](http://www.startopz.com)) to put all of it in one
place. The key thing for me is that I get one email every morning that
includes anything that needs my attention. Hopefully should be ready to launch
publicly in a month or so.

------
karangoeluw
SoundCloud Wall ===============

Faster way to discover new music.

[http://i.imgur.com/4rsGkDV.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/4rsGkDV.jpg)

[https://github.com/karan/SoundWall](https://github.com/karan/SoundWall)

===============

This is something I've been working on for the last >2 weeks and hit HN
frontpage a few days ago. It's almost complete, I'm still working on the UI a
bit.

------
Rulero
[http://cl.ly/image/2v0I1B3t0Q1G](http://cl.ly/image/2v0I1B3t0Q1G)

I've been working on my MVP - Securegate
([http://www.securegate.io](http://www.securegate.io)). It's basically a
simple API which can be integrated to provide SMS Verification or can be used
as a two factor authentication system for example.

------
thekonqueror
[http://i.imgur.com/29GqxGq.png](http://i.imgur.com/29GqxGq.png)

[https://webservice.management](https://webservice.management)

Webservice.management is better cloud management tool with NLP and batteries
included for automation. I've been working on this for a few months now and
got the website live this week.

------
robertjflong
My lang/lisplike frontend to ruby:
[http://i.imgur.com/BeHMsTx.png](http://i.imgur.com/BeHMsTx.png)

Screenshot is a snippet from a static site generator I built with it, the
project lives here:
[https://github.com/bobjflong/drog_lisp](https://github.com/bobjflong/drog_lisp)

------
xauronx
[http://imgur.com/sVPTSOv](http://imgur.com/sVPTSOv)

An iOS app for managing Salesforce test coverage. Been working on it for a few
months with a work buddy, hacked on it quite a bit this weekend. Almost ready!

------
bemmu
[http://i.imgur.com/1EXSbBc.png](http://i.imgur.com/1EXSbBc.png)

New monthly club called "Pen Japan". Each month I send subscribers a set of
cute stationery.

------
lhagerma
Eh-eh, do better

